

The 20 Deadliest Events in Human History - shankysingh
http://www.newscientist.com/embedded/20worst

======
AdmiralAsshat
Based on the estimates here:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_population_estimates](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_population_estimates)

Conservative estimates put the world population circa 1200 CE at 360,000,000.
Optimistic ones put it at 450 mil.

If the estimates on Khan's 40mil are accurate, he killed anywhere from 9-11%
of the global population.

Quite a feat to be able to say "One in ten people circa 1200CE were killed by
Genghis Khan."

~~~
shankysingh
And on top of that 1 in every 200 men are direct line descendants of him. He
did, essentially pivot history of humanity in his favour.

src
[http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/gnxp/2010/08/1-in-200-men-...](http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/gnxp/2010/08/1-in-200-men-
direct-descendants-of-genghis-khan/)

